# Ez Drain Plug



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi All!

I just changed the oil in my new Dodge truck and wanted to share something I though was really cool. I know that some of you are thinking "Didn't he just buy that truck?" Yes, I know most people don't subscribe to the theory of changing out the initial 'break-in oil' at 500 miles like I do, but that is a topic for another thread.

What I wanted to share with all of you is this great little gadget that replaces your oil drain plug. Here's a description and the link from Geno's Garage:

_The EZ Drain Plug helps in several ways. It permanently replaces the drain plug . . . no more leaking plug seals/washers, and the factory plug is replaced, eliminating the opportunity of fracture. But the real benefit of the plug is the way in which it simplifies oil changes. The patented drain tube screws into the oil plug. As you screw in the drain tube assembly, it pushes up a rubber sealed/spring loaded drain valve. Drain the oil, remove the drain tube (thus resealing the drain valve), reinstall the rubber sealed drain cap, and you're finished. _

I installed this today after draining the oil and thought that it was made of high quality materials. I tested it just a bit (didn't want to waste too much new oil) and it worked really well. Plus, there is no way to accidentally drain the oil and it's tamper resistant. This thing is really going to make the next oil change a piece of cake!

They make them for Ford and Dodge, but for some reason I couldn't find one for Chevy. Anyway, let me know what you think!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

nice clean design - I like it. Here is another one.......for Chevy's also

http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAc...D&ProdID=33

I agree with you on draining the initial "break in oil" by the way.....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have these on the equipment at work as some of the drain are a pita. we have fumoto drains on the chevy vans and on the ford trucks. http://www.lubricationspecialist.com/front...CFQFTHgod5Shzzw . James


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I purchased a Fumoto Drain Valve a couple months ago, but I haven't had to do an oil change since then to put into operation. I can't wait, though, it will make changes my oil in my Ford F-250 Powerstroke diesel easy enough so that I won't have to hassle with the dealer. My truck takes a couple of gallons of oil, so I also had to have a container that would hold that much oil. And best of all, the oil recycling center is with five blocks of my home!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The 2006 f350 that I have at work takes 17 quarts or 4.25 gallons of 15w40. the chevys only take 7.5 quarts. Our used oil gos to a local pop and son garage they have a reclamed oil burner furnace. James


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

raynardo said:


> I purchased a Fumoto Drain Valve a couple months ago, but I haven't had to do an oil change since then to put into operation. I can't wait, though, it will make changes my oil in my Ford F-250 Powerstroke diesel easy enough so that I won't have to hassle with the dealer. My truck takes a couple of gallons of oil, so I also had to have a container that would hold that much oil. And best of all, the oil recycling center is with five blocks of my home!


I believe your F250 Powerstroke takes 14 quarts (3.5 gallons).

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I added the Fram Sure Drain Plug to my Suburban a few years back and have not had any problems with it. It sure makes changing the oil every 3000 miles a bit easier.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

My '05 LLY takes ten quarts.

Sluggo


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I added the Fram Sure Drain Plug to my Suburban a few years back and have not had any problems with it. It sure makes changing the oil every 3000 miles a bit easier.


I wish I had seen this one before. Looks like the same thing I bought for about 1/2 the cost. Well, what's done is done. I still really like it.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I was told that the ez-plugs were not a good idea due to the opening they provide for oil to drain. The "slot" that opens will not let any large particles that may mysteriously show up out of the drain pan. Not sure what is correct would like to hear other opinion on it and if their drain opening is small or large enough to pass any small fragments?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Airboss said:


> I added the Fram Sure Drain Plug to my Suburban a few years back and have not had any problems with it. It sure makes changing the oil every 3000 miles a bit easier.


I wish I had seen this one before. Looks like the same thing I bought for about 1/2 the cost. Well, what's done is done. I still really like it.
[/quote]

After seeing this, I went to EBAY and bought three of the Fram Sure Drains, one for each vehicle. $6 apiece vs. $21.99 from JEGs. (plus shipping of course).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice plug!

As in advert for them.









As a VIP card holder, my dealer provides me lifetime oil changes on my Durango (6 qts) every 3K for only $7.89 out the door.

At that price, its worth my time to let them do it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My company has a 100 semi trucks.. We use a 3/4" plumbing ball valve on all of ours. Works great. It will drain all ten gallons in just a couple mins.

That is a good mod to have.

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> I was told that the ez-plugs were not a good idea due to the opening they provide for oil to drain. The "slot" that opens will not let any large particles that may mysteriously show up out of the drain pan. Not sure what is correct would like to hear other opinion on it and if their drain opening is small or large enough to pass any small fragments?


Good point.
What about the magnet on the end of the stock plug? How would you know if something in the crankcase is going south if you can't inspect for fragments on the magnet?


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought a Fumoto drain valve a while back. It sure makes oil changes easier and was well worth the expense.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

kjdj said:


> I was told that the ez-plugs were not a good idea due to the opening they provide for oil to drain. The "slot" that opens will not let any large particles that may mysteriously show up out of the drain pan. Not sure what is correct would like to hear other opinion on it and if their drain opening is small or large enough to pass any small fragments?


Good point.
What about the magnet on the end of the stock plug? How would you know if something in the crankcase is going south if you can't inspect for fragments on the magnet?








[/quote]

I never realized the stock plugs were magnetized. In the forty years I've been driving and changing my oil, I've never seen any metal fragments stuck on the end of my drain plug. So from my point of view, this isn't a large concern. Not trying to dismiss your point here, it may very well be a concern for some.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I was told that the ez-plugs were not a good idea due to the opening they provide for oil to drain. The "slot" that opens will not let any large particles that may mysteriously show up out of the drain pan. Not sure what is correct would like to hear other opinion on it and if their drain opening is small or large enough to pass any small fragments?


Good point.
What about the magnet on the end of the stock plug? How would you know if something in the crankcase is going south if you can't inspect for fragments on the magnet?








[/quote]

I never realized the stock plugs were magnetized. In the forty years I've been driving and changing my oil, I've never seen any metal fragments stuck on the end of my drain plug. So from my point of view, this isn't a large concern. Not trying to dismiss your point here, it may very well be a concern for some.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

I thought they all were???

I know a 98 3.8 Winstar and a 2003 5.3 Chevy van has magnetic plugs. Thankfully they stay clean.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

the ez-drain sounds like a good idea. i never new about the magnetized plugs though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doubt a magnet will help you that much. For one thing, engine bearings are aluminum. Second if any large chunks of material are being produce by your engine, it is only a matter of time before you will need a lot more work than an oil change








In short, I'd go for it. Of course I'd really like a quick release oil filter.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

If you really want to know what is going on in your engine, have the oil analyzed.
Used to have it done on my light aircraft engines.

Dave


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I added the Fram Sure Drain Plug to my Suburban a few years back and have not had any problems with it. It sure makes changing the oil every 3000 miles a bit easier.


X2...makes the job a whole lot easier!

Roger


----------

